# Soft oil on mites



## Daniel Herrera (Dec 17, 2016)

I just watched this video of getting rid of mites using Paraffinum based soft oil. I was wondering if any of you had any experience with that. Other wise, what do you guys suggest to get rid of any kind of mites from indoor growing orchids?

Thanks!


----------



## JAB (Dec 18, 2016)

Predatory mites and nematodes are the most ideal if you are looking for truly organic. I have used Azamax successfully which is organic, but I understand if you wish to avoid spraying anything in your casa! 

Cheers
JAB


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had good results from Sunspray Ultrafine Horticultural Oil.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2016)

abax said:


> I've had good results from Sunspray Ultrafine Horticultural Oil.



...which I couldn't find available anymore, but there are other manufacturers of ultrafine paraffin oil. I think I got mine from Bonide.


----------



## abax (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, if that don't beat all, you find a good product and then
it gets discontinued! Kinda like women's underwear.
*roll eyes*


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 22, 2016)

Suffoil X from BioWorks is what i've used successfully


----------



## orcoholic (Dec 23, 2016)

Suffoil X works great and can be applied in the bright light. Have used it and recommend it.


----------

